# The Ancient "David Sling"



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I got this beauty in the mail today from Harpersgrace. This is a woven (from Paracord) David Sling-like David used to slay Goliath according to biblical history. I saw one of these that Harp had made and commented on it next thing I know one of them is here! Thanks Harp! I haven't used one of these since I was a kid and even then it was only a few times. I want to give this a serious try. I have a whole trash can of golf balls on the side of my desk at work ( I always find golf balls on walks at lunch)-I think they would be pretty good ammo to try out.There is a big field behind me so I won't cause any damage to anyone or anything when I lauch this. Good to have that big field too in case I need the Medivac Helicopter to land to take me to the hospital in the event I tear my own head off shooting this thing! Should be fun. Now I have to find out he proper way to hold and release. Will I ever grow up? NAAAA! Flatband


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Give the Greek style a try not quite as powerful but a lot easier to hit your target. I have made several Apache braided slings my self with a canvas or leather pouch have fun with those.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Ace,
what is the Greek style? I'm a total rookie with this. Flatband


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah Gary!

I remember my first sling, father made it for me when I was 11 years old, boy did I cause some mayhem with that thing.

They are very deadly weapons in the right hands and they do take a lot of practice to use but I have seen some guys who are deadly accurate with a sling. Very worth the effort to master this ancient weapon.

Nico


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad you like it FB, actually that one is braided poly not paracord but it makes a good sling too, I actually prefer it. I put a link in a pm I sent you about a couple of different styles, slinging.org is the place for most things sling related. 
Here's a article from that site that covers some basic styles 
http://slinging.org/index.php?page=slinging-styles---david-taylor


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, thanks again Harp. I think I joined that Slinging.org years ago,posted a few questions and never did return. We'll give it a try again and this time we'll be a participant hopefully ( or a casualty!) Fatband


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Ace said:


> Give the Greek style a try not quite as powerful but a lot easier to hit your target. I have made several Apache braided slings my self with a canvas or leather pouch have fun with those.


It starts in front of you pointing toward your target then it one swing to your target. like pictured here


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Hi Ace,
> what is the Greek style? I'm a total rookie with this. Flatband


Sideways about the head. As opposed to byzantine (underhand) or apache (overhead)


----------

